# Web Development > ASP.NET Methods in ASP.NET

## sripri

In ASP.NET I know about methods GET, POST. Are there any other methods other than GET and POST in ASP.NET? If so some highlight on this is needed.

----------


## ruppal

No,these two methods are for form that runs at server

----------


## sowji_mca

i think there is only get,post methods in order to run at server side.

----------


## randheer

Only two methods are present in ASP.Net.

----------


## SoulBlight

GET and POST are standart HTML methods of a FORM submitting ... 
If you are common with ASP.NET you shoud know that bydef .aspx pages have only one form with attribute *runat="server"* and bydef method is POST

You can share data in a crosspage postback with other techniques that ASP.NET supplies...

If you are new to ASP.NET I would recomend you Dino Espozito`s book "Programming Microsoft ASP.NET 2.0 Core Reference" and also to visit 
www . w3schools . com/ they have also a great ASP.NET tutorial.

----------


## ksreenu

> In ASP.NET I know about methods GET, POST. Are there any other methods other than GET and POST in ASP.NET? If so some highlight on this is needed.


hai i am searching in .net
what is difference between overriding and overloding ?
plz reply

----------


## Honey_Honey

ya there is REQUEST it represents both GET and POST so if u wanna like use both types u can use the REQUEST

----------


## ksreenu

there is two methods thats get and post

----------

